

Donating 8 hours design time to any project  - Cheeese
http://www.jasonstrachan.com/

======
duck
I'm pretty satisfied with my Hacker Newsletter page
(<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>) and run A/B tests on it all the time, but
would love to get some help & feedback on the actual email itself (last issue
here - <http://bit.ly/mKaMq2>). It needs updating, but haven't figured out
where to start yet.

------
Cheeese
For anyone thats interested, I decided to donate time to Open Home Pro. Here's
a quick outline of what I looked at:

\- Quick logo design and colour palette to establish a more credible brand \-
Added related illustration to help sell the idea \- Moved the call to action
up and made it more visible (download button) \- Restructured the content so
the user understands why the app could be use before diving into more detail
with the video

You can find the mockup here:
<http://www.jasonstrachan.com/clients/openhomepro/>

Thanks, Jason

------
santa_boy
Jason, If you could help, I definitely need design help on my completely
bootstrapped project on a socializing site for Indians.

The application is at <http://www.koffeekya.com>

The magazine is at <http://www.koffeekya.com/pandora>

Our business plan is being put together in bits and pieces at:
<http://www.koffeekya.com/pandora/category/business-plan>

------
maxdemarzi
I could use some help <http://gamma.getvouched.com>

It is not intuitive, and I need to lead the users into doing what I want them
to do (vouch for themselves, import contacts, vouch for others).

~~~
stbullard
Some quick feedback:

Is this a job-listing site, or a resume/reputation site? Choose one and stick
with it. Give me actual social proof (FB's Facepile or just generic
testimonials by industry) on the front page. Don't use the words "get social
proof" on the front page: nobody knows what that means. Move the Register
button to the right. Give me a time estimate on how long the process takes.
Reassure me there isn't any writing involved. Reel me in with promises of what
your app does for me (show the process!), not descriptions of how it does
them. Give me a reason to expect positive ROI. The animated screencaps are too
small to read or make sense of - fix them or annotate them. Give users a
portable widget or badge (digg button, like button) to embed elsewhere and
lead people to your site. Visit howaboutwe.com, steal liberally.

The clip art isn't helping.

------
Cheeese
Thanks everyone for the interest, I have narrowed it down to two and emailed
you both.

Chances are I'll be doing this again in a month or two so lookout for that if
you still need a hand.

Cheers, Jason

------
tommoor
You have a really impressive portfolio!

I would really appreciate some design time on skinnyo.com, the look I would
like to go for would be a warm and friendly web app - not a feeling you
currently get...

------
camz
I would love some help designing the site and UI for my startup autotax.me

Its a tax platform that will help automate taxes for small businesses. If
your're interested my email is cameronkeng@gmail.com

------
p_monk
Nice work, I'm in the middle of redesigning my web app and I could use some
input and an extra hand. <http://www.foodtrucksmap.com/la/>

------
waterside81
Why are you donating your time? By the looks of things, you're quite talented
and can charge quite a bit. Unless money isn't your motivation, which is
entirely plausible.

~~~
Cheeese
The freelance design business is great right now, sometimes I get work on
interesting projects, but rarely in the startup world. Thats probably the most
interesting space to be doing UX right now hence the post.

I have also done this before for Simple Invoices:
<http://www.jasonstrachan.com/?p=290>

------
mattgreenrocks
If you're up for taking a look at my Android project's UI, please shoot me a
message: matt_p_green (at) Microsoft's now-lukewarm-mail-service .com

Thanks!

------
liorsion
Wow Jason that's amazing :-)

I sure would need some help with my post reg screen at HTTP://kidous.com, if
you need to get a brief I can write one too.

------
ghempton
You have a lot of options, but we would love some feedback on
<http://grouptalent.com>

------
consultutah
Beautiful work. Any chance you'd help me out? <http://testplanmanagement.com>

------
justinmares
Would love some help redesigning CloudFab's site (www.cloudfab.com) - we know
it certainly needs it. Email me, justin@cloudfab.com

------
justinkelly
hey guys

good luck to all those who enter, Jason made the same offer last year - and my
project SimpleInvoices.org was choses

jason produced a great design

refer: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2659888>

thanks again jason!!

cheers

justin

------
somagrand
Would love it for help with openhomepro.com if you are interested? email me
andrew@openhomepro.com

------
BonoboBoner
This will get me downvoted, but I cannot resist: How about donating it to
Google Wave?

